# Vitamin D may prevent Colon Cancer?



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

This article hits close to home after just being diagnosed and treated for stage one colon cancer..Check this out.. http://www.healthscout.com/template.asp?ap...etail&id=507186


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks, 4w! I always like reading this sort of info. and have to watch my colon too.


----------

